# I have a new weird neighbor



## DeniseM (Feb 4, 2014)

Another winner has moved in directly across the street from us - 40-something.  Right now he is running a hobby airplane up and down the street - in the pitch dark!  It's a big one, about a 10 ft. wing span.  I'm glad my car is in the garage!  

I don't think this guy's wife will let him in the house, and I don't think he has a job, because he seems to be out in the garage 24/7.  He has the garage door open, lights on, and music playing until 2-3 am.  He sometimes bangs on something so loud during the night that it wakes me up.  

At first I was afraid he was starting a business in his garage, but he just seems to be "puttering."  Sometimes he is working on one of their cars, sometimes a huge aquarium, now this plane, sometimes it's hard to tell what he is doing, but he is always running around "fixing" something with power tools.  His garage looks like a Goodwill backed up the truck and emptied it's contents.  

Oh yeah, he also has a Harley which he likes to rev up all hours of the day and night, and leave running in the driveway.  Sometimes he sits by a chimara fir pit burning in his driveway.  Maybe a tweaker who can't sleep.  Weird!  

That house is cursed!


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 4, 2014)

I believe you have had 'different' neighbors in the past…have you considered moving?


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 4, 2014)

Aren't there like 'quiet hours' there? Like maybe no noise above a certain level after 10 or or before 7 a.m. or so? I'm sure the cops would be happy (well, maybe not _happy_) but would inform the guy to close the garage door if he's going to play back yard mechanic (or Red Green) there.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 4, 2014)

GrayFal said:


> I believe you have had 'different' neighbors in the past…have you considered moving?



Yes - we have had a series of weird neighbors, and yes, we are moving.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh! You have a fun neighbor! That's awesome! Music all hours of the night, someone to help with projects or just hang out with sounds great!  Interesting and fun 'toys' to check out!

I have a friend who is 'that kind' of neighbor, loud parties pop up randomly in the middle of the week at his house that don't end till the sun come up.  His front lawn has a beer pong table and lounge chairs set up ready at all times and we've been known to set off fireworks randomly!

One older neighbor(60-70yrs old) started out complaining, but we taught him a couple drinking games and now instead of yelling over the fence telling us to 'shut up' he comes over and hangs out.  The other neighbor, guy in his 30's, newly engaged, used to get REALLY mad, until he came over during the wrong party....Now he doesn't say a word.

The best advice i can give you? Make this guy a friend! Everyone needs atleast 1 crazy friend and after talking to him for a little while you'll 'learn his language' and figure out how to get him to tailor his 'party time' more to your hours!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 4, 2014)

I think I'll just move, but thanks for the great life style tips!


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 5, 2014)

We have people like that on our street.  We call them "the garage people".  For some unknown reason (to us) they have chairs in their garage around lots of stored stuff and sit there all the time.   They back up to a canal which, you would think, would be a nicer place to sit.  Some people are just "different" I guess


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 5, 2014)

I call them "garage dwellers" - it is usually because the house SINKS so bad or is so packed with other "valuable" stuff, there is not other space to roost.

You could try calling "code enforcement" and the tax assessor for having converted the garage to residential dwelling space - using it for living space with all that stuff, they should pay PROPERTY TAXES on the additional living space.

Police will not do a thing - to cops, it is a civil matter (no guns or blood is how I have learned cops think). 

I have a townhouse were the adjoining unit (and the adjoining driveway) has a "junk" car with a flat tire. The "good" neighbor parks his car in front of my townhouse as his "wife's" car sits in front of their townhouse. Parking space is VERY limited and the other neighbor's respect who parks where. My maintenance guy is telling me that piece of "junk" is worth $25K to some TV show motorhead -- told him to give me the web addresses for those TV shows and I will forward a picture or two with the address. Let the wife figure out $25K sitting in driveway or in her pocketbook...

I don't trust the local town's property maintenance guy to NOT rat out who is complaining party ... have found BIG money will correct the issue far faster (esp if it is not my money).


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Denise,

Are you absolutely positive Ride is not your new neighbor ???

:hysterical:


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 5, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Denise,
> 
> Are you absolutely positive Ride is not your new neighbor ???
> 
> :hysterical:



Good one, ace200!


----------



## Steve (Feb 5, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Yes - we have had a series of weird neighbors, and yes, we are moving.



Denise,

Is this in your new neighborhood in Nevada?  I know you had some weird neighbors in California.  I hope you haven't run into another bad batch in Nevada, too!  Or perhaps you're still in California?

Steve


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 5, 2014)

Maybe you need to have your next house Feng Shuied, or maybe the whole neighborhood   Talk about bad luck.

Fern



DeniseM said:


> Yes - we have had a series of weird neighbors, and yes, we are moving.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 5, 2014)

Definitely time to move.  But I am afraid the prospective buyers are going to see the neighbor and not want to live there.

Our daughter is having a heckuva time selling her house in Colorado Springs, if you are interested.  :whoopie:


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 5, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Another winner has moved in directly across the street from us - 40-something.  ......  Maybe a tweaker who can't sleep.  Weird!



I was thinking the same thing as I read your description.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Good luck in selecting a nice community.


----------



## presley (Feb 5, 2014)

Some houses are cursed.  In our last house, there was a neighborhood house like that.  Every time someone moved in new, they were odd to some degree - I'd guess often tweekers.  Found out later that the house was actually part of some type of government program.  Families could live there with some type of co-pay, but I guess they were always getting kicked out and new ones were taking their place.

Currently, there is a house on the corner that I only see when I'm driving or walking by.  I refer to it as the "porch people" house.  There are always people on the porch, whether it is 6am or 11pm.  I'm fairly sure that there are people who actually live on that porch.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 5, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Denise,
> 
> Are you absolutely positive Ride is not your new neighbor ???
> 
> :hysterical:



:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:



Fern Modena said:


> Maybe you need to have your next house Feng Shuied, or maybe the whole neighborhood   Talk about bad luck.
> 
> Fern



Why not the current house and neighborhood?  But is Feng Shui strong enough :hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 5, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> ...Police will not do a thing - to cops, it is a civil matter (no guns or blood is how I have learned cops think).
> 
> ....



I guess it depends where you live.  Noise ordinances around here are taken seriously by the police and citations are issued and people do go to court over them.  Not civil at all, criminal all the way.  Yes misdemeanors are crimes.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 5, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> I guess it depends where you live.  Noise ordinances around here are taken seriously by the police and citations are issued and people do go to court over them.  Not civil at all, criminal all the way.  Yes misdemeanors are crimes.



In my area, you have to know where either the money is or the fame & glory...court fines are split between the state and the local court. Cost costs don't cover the overtime for police, legal representation (for the defendant), multiple rescheduling, mandated drug/alcohol treatment or court employees time.

Construction code enforcement fines TOTALLY stays with that department - to spend on whatever they like.

So follow the MONEY and who pays what and what is mandated by law --- noise complaints don't get any attention from the dirt bags who know how to milk the system.

Now, if your teenage kid is playing HEAVY METAL at 3AM with a sound system to match a soccer stadium's sound system, expect a ticket and big fines. And figure, the cops who will arrive much fast when a member of the town council lives across the street.

ADDED: When my neighbor was the local mayor and I would show the apartment in the building across the street, I would go to the living room window and point out the mayor's 2 bedroom windows and ask the hopeful tenant, "If you are going to make a lot of noise at midnight, those are the mayor's bedroom windows. How fast do you think the police will be here if he can't sleep?" 2 Minutes later, I would ask the person, "Are you interested in applying for this apartment?" And the one time the mayor complained about the bad singing and street dancing at 2AM by my 1st floor tenant, I calming explained, "he is your night shift janitor at the elementary school and he is deaf. I guess he did not know how much noise he was making".


----------



## heathpack (Feb 5, 2014)

We thought we were in trouble when we met our new next door neighbor a couple of years ago.  He mentioned he was around a lot because he is a sound editor for the film industry and works from home.  Turns out you could not ask for a better neighbor.  His house is 100% sound proof, you never ever hear a peep from him.  Plus he's a super nice guy and always around.

Love our neighbors.



H


----------



## littlestar (Feb 5, 2014)

Our neighbor across the street (one of the nicest houses on the block) started running a brothel out of the house after him and his wife divorced.  The police went undercover and were able to shut it down eventually, but things got real interesting in our neighborhood -  

The police detectives told our neighborhood association that prostitution rings in our city move around a lot and sometimes turn up in residential neighborhoods.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 5, 2014)

Noise violations around her definitely depend on the section of town more then anything.  Where i live, the police come over and ask you nicely to please keep it down, no tickets are ever issued, the section my friend lives in, the police don't really go to, but, if you go into 'town' and there is a complaint, they show up with 3-4 cars and start arresting people.

It's not even a big area, i think it has more to do with the 'type' of people the police are expecting to encounter when they respond.  I'm upper middle class, so a noise complaint is mostly high school kids having a party. My friends area is more...working class, harder living people, adults blowing off steam after busting their back all day at work.  the town is mostly....lower income/migrant housing, so you run into gang activity.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 5, 2014)

littlestar said:


> Our neighbor across the street (one of the nicest houses on the block) started running a brothel out of the house after him and his wife divorced. * The police went undercover and were able to shut it down eventually, *but things got real interesting in our neighborhood -
> 
> The police detectives told our neighborhood association that prostitution rings in our city move around a lot and sometimes turn up in residential neighborhoods.



I'm sure they wanted to make sure they had enough evidence.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 6, 2014)

One persons odd is another persons normal. 

My neighbor sits and putters in his garage and I finally went over to say hi. After talking for a bit he offer me a beer. Then his family came out and I met them all. Nice bunch of people.

The reason he sits in the garage is he is not allowed to smoke in the house.

I have had some bad neighbors as well but they always seem to move after meeting me. 

Bill


----------



## Carol C (Feb 6, 2014)

Er, what's a "tweaker"? Is that the dance Miley Cyrus did? Anyway, I do hope you find a place, Denise. It's no fun living amongst crazies!


----------



## presley (Feb 6, 2014)

Carol C said:


> Er, what's a "tweaker"?



Meth addicts who stay awake for several days at a time and imagine all kids of bizarre things that have nothing to do with reality.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 6, 2014)

presley said:


> Meth addicts who stay awake for several days at a time and imagine all kids of bizarre things that have nothing to do with reality.



Our minds translate all of our senses, what we see, feel, hear, smell, etc., is all filtered through our brains before we have any idea what anything is.  Since there are not just differences in brain chemistry between each person, but individual life experiences that have shaped our concepts of things differently, reality isn't a 'concrete' thing.  For example, define 'Blue', or even the 'taste' of something without comparing it to something else. 

We all live in our own realities, inside our heads.  This goes along with the idea that 'we are all an island' Just because something doesn't exist in your reality does not mean it is not 100% true in someone elses.

Meth is said to 'open' reality, to let the user see more of what is already there.


----------



## presley (Feb 6, 2014)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Meth is said to 'open' reality, to let the user see more of what is already there.



That's really gross, then.  I have been around plenty meth addicts who claim to squeeze worms and flies out of their pores.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 6, 2014)

presley said:


> That's really gross, then.  I have been around plenty meth addicts who claim to squeeze worms and flies out of their pores.



There was a great book, i listened to on Audible recently, "John Dies at the end" that, while fictional, brings up some interesting ideas about the 'reality that is always around us, but just out of sight'


----------



## Kel (Feb 6, 2014)

You might want to be careful who you talk to about your “weird neighbor”.  If you own your home and you sell it – real estate sales contracts have disclosure forms that specifically ask if there are any neighborhood noise problems or other nuisances.  I seriously doubt a potential buyer is trolling around on TUG, but you might want to keep this issue to yourself when you are with other neighbors.  And, ear plugs might help.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 6, 2014)

muranojo said:


> I'm sure they wanted to make sure they had enough evidence.



:rofl:  That crossed my mind.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 6, 2014)

meth opens reality... ?
that is by far the stupidest and saddest thing I have ever read on TUG

http://www.sfgate.com/crime/article/Troubling-signs-before-Napa-3-year-old-s-death-5200964.php


----------



## easyrider (Feb 6, 2014)

I agree with David. Ride you are a bit twisted about meth. Most chronic meth users end up dead or in rehab.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 6, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> meth opens reality... ?
> that is by far the stupidest and saddest thing I have ever read on TUG
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/crime/article/Troubling-signs-before-Napa-3-year-old-s-death-5200964.php



A monster is a monster no matter what.  Murder of a child is unforgivable and i hope the people involved get EVERYTHING they deserve for that.  But, blaming that on meth is like blaming shootings on guns.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 6, 2014)

Ride - you may NOT hijack my thread with your silly trolling - knock it off!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 6, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Ride - you may NOT hijack my thread with your silly trolling - knock it off!



I'm totally moving next to you at your new house!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 6, 2014)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I'm totally moving next to you at your new house!



I have to admit - you have a "gift."  Almost 4 years on TUG and you can still suck people into arguing with you, and get them ALL worked up...

I think you should be an attorney when you grow up!


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 6, 2014)

Carol C said:


> Er, what's a "tweaker"?


 
 In reference to this thread, it is a meth addict who is always "busy" taking things apart or whatever.  
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=tweaker





DeniseM said:


> ....
> At first I was afraid he was starting a business in his garage, but he just seems to be "puttering." Sometimes he is working on one of their cars, sometimes a huge aquarium, now this plane, sometimes it's hard to tell what he is doing, but he is always running around "fixing" something with power tools. His garage looks like a Goodwill backed up the truck and emptied it's contents.
> 
> .... Maybe a tweaker who can't sleep....



 That is why when I read Denise's first post, I was thinking along those lines even before she mentioned "tweaker."


----------



## kwilson (Feb 6, 2014)

easyrider said:


> I agree with David. Ride you are a bit twisted about meth. Most chronic meth users end up dead or in rehab.



Actually, they all end up dead. Maybe they hit rehab along the way.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 6, 2014)

kwilson said:


> Actually, they all end up dead. Maybe they hit rehab along the way.



"Life is a terminal illness with 100% rate of death". I think I slaughtered someone elses quote with that, but it gets the general idea across.  In other words, we all "end up dead", during our short time between birth and death the only thing we can truly control is the choices we make.  My joy in life is watching my daughter learn and grow, i've made the choice to do everything i can to experience as much of that as possible.  Others it is traveling the world, some get joy out of a hard day of work, still others get joy out of a hard night of partying.  I don't begrudge others for how they choose to live their lives. Sure, none of those are the right choice for me, i grew out of my partying stage, but i'm not them.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 6, 2014)

Ride - Your daughter is a lucky girl!  It's going to be GREAT for her to have an "understanding" dad like you, when she's a teenager!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Hoarder Neighbors Update: * Here is today's "mess," at the neighbor's house - this is a big, beautiful 5 bedroom home, in a "good" neighborhood.  It just gets worse and worse!  

On Tuesday night,  my neighbor, who is a retired elementary school teacher, put on her robe at 3:00 am, walked across the street, and told "Garage Man" to knock off the noise!  He was hammering away at whatever he is doing to the axle of his truck - it's been jacked up in the driveway for more than 2 weeks.

They have now acquired 4 adult cats, to keep their rat and mouse population down - their back yard looks just like the garage - packed full with junk!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 12, 2014)

Denise,
In my neck of the woods, the Board of Health, Animal Control, and the Fire Code Official would have a NEW pet project. And the state Environmental Pollution Agency might get a phone call also for the "car repair business".

As for the 3AM noise, that is why our police departments exist.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 12, 2014)

Some people may hate living in a community with Covenants, Conditions & Restrictions, but it's the CC&R's that keep this kind of thing from happening in a well regulated Home Owners Association.  

It's one reason, I have no problem paying the monthly HOA, besides they cut my grass.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 12, 2014)

Denise,
  You might want to call your local town/city hall to check on local ordinances and/or code requirements for outside storage. See what they have to say.

It can be a violation if an item that belongs inside a home is stored outside of it.

Here's something from the Reno P.D. :  http://www.reno.gov/home/showdocument?id=6114




-


----------



## thheath (Apr 12, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> *Hoarder Neighbors Update: * Here is today's "mess," at the neighbor's house - this is a big, beautiful 5 bedroom home, in a "good" neighborhood.  It just gets worse and worse!
> 
> On Tuesday night,  my neighbor, who is a retired elementary school teacher, put on her robe at 3:00 am, walked across the street, and told "Garage Man" to knock off the noise!  He was hammering away at whatever he is doing to the axle of his truck - it's been jacked up in the driveway for more than 2 weeks.
> 
> They have now acquired 4 adult cats, to keep their rat and mouse population down - their back yard looks just like the garage - packed full with junk!



Wow, every man's dream.

A man cave!


----------



## wackymother (Apr 12, 2014)

Agree on calling the police. You have a lot to tell them. I know our town has a "maintenance and upkeep" kind of law where you're required to maintain your property. At the very least, the police should go over and take a look at what's going on over there. 

None of the neighbors have called the police on them in all this time?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions - I just reported him to 2 different city agencies.

BTW:  This is who lives in this house:

Mother:  50-60 something + sometimes her boyfriend

Adult Son:  30-40 something "Garage man"

Adult Daughter:  30-40 something + sometimes her Ex. + sometimes her 12 yr. old

Assorted others who come and go...


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Am I Lucky or What*

26 years in this neighborhood, two different houses 1/4 mile apart on the same street but in 2 different cities and no strange people.  
Bart


----------



## Patri (Apr 12, 2014)

ricoba said:


> Some people may hate living in a community with Covenants, Conditions & Restrictions, but it's the CC&R's that keep this kind of thing from happening in a well regulated Home Owners Association.
> 
> It's one reason, I have no problem paying the monthly HOA, besides they cut my grass.



Denise, that situation is ridiculous. I hope someone steps in.

Ricoba, glad you have an effective HOA. Our neighborhood was supposed to have one, but it never got started and now won't. Personally, I am glad. We really don't have a need and there is no shared land that needs maintenance. Friends live in another area that has an HOA. However, everyone is wimpy. Won't enforce the rules for fear they will get called on another one.


----------



## thheath (Apr 12, 2014)

Denise, do you know if they're renting or bought the place.

If renting, I'm betting they're section 8 housing and on the dole.

Thank goodness for government programs that help poor disabled people (like this guy) move on up.

You know, move'n on up, like the Jeffersons.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 12, 2014)

I am not sure, but I think they bought it.  Although the previous owner has rented to "undesirable" renters before...


----------



## thheath (Apr 12, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I am not sure, but I think they bought it.  Although the previous owner has rented to "undesirable" renters before...



Sorry about your situation; here on Kauai I have howling and barking dogs 24/7, on 3 sides.

Seems there is no winning, short of living in the middle of a hundred acres.

Ted


----------



## Tia (Apr 12, 2014)

ricoba said:


> Some people may hate living in a community with Covenants, Conditions & Restrictions, but it's the CC&R's that keep this kind of thing from happening in a well regulated Home Owners Association.
> 
> It's one reason, I have no problem paying the monthly HOA, besides they cut my grass.



Ours doesn't cut our grass but that junk yard  wouldn't be allowed. We can't even leave a trash can out front, it's got to be behind a fence, other then trash pickup days.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 12, 2014)

Patri said:


> Denise, that situation is ridiculous. I hope someone steps in.
> 
> Ricoba, glad you have an effective HOA. Our neighborhood was supposed to have one, but it never got started and now won't. Personally, I am glad. We really don't have a need and there is no shared land that needs maintenance. Friends live in another area that has an HOA. However, everyone is wimpy. Won't enforce the rules for fear they will get called on another one.



We have a very good one.  But I know many people hate them and they have either little fascist's running them or the do nothings.  Ours doesn't interfere, but neither do they let things run amok.  It's a good balance.





Tia said:


> Ours doesn't cut our grass but that junk yard  wouldn't be allowed. We can't even leave a trash can out front, it's got to be behind a fence, other then trash pickup days.



Besides cutting the grass, every 5 years they repaint the townhouse.  Of course we are limited in our colors, but I am not going to complain about that.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm fortunate with my next door neighbors.  Down the road though are the ones with the monthly yard sale that choose to leave all the unsold crap in the yard until the next monthly yard sale.  They get away with it because even though they live on a corner technically it's in the back yard, but still very visible from the road.  Luckily they don't make noise though, I would think that's got to be the hardest part for Denise.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 13, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I am not sure, but I think they bought it.  Although the previous owner has rented to "undesirable" renters before...



The owner should be public record. Check the county property records. It won't quiet the offenders, but you will at least have a name to put on the complaint when you call the cops on them. 

If the city has 'quiet hours' or vehicles come and go (suggesting drug activity), or if you actually suspect they are running a mechanical repair business there, against zoning ordinances I'd consider harvesting license numbers, and calling the authorities whenever their activity is going on during quiet time.

If they have the cojones to blatantly carry on their activity, you can be the nosy (w)itch with the binoculars writing down car licenses and getting visits by the cops.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 13, 2014)

My new neighbors just move in with three great Danes.


----------



## thheath (Apr 13, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> My new neighbors just move in with three great Danes.



Great, summer and outdoor BBQ time before you know it...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 13, 2014)

Our new neighbors have five kids and already broke the rail fence between the brick posts.  Rick built the brick posts himself 35 years ago, and they have held up well. Last week, I saw one of the boys standing on a brick post.  No worry about the post, just the wood rails.   Our side is the concrete driveway.  It's my concern someone will get hurt, and we will be liable.


----------



## 1950bing (Apr 13, 2014)

A long time ago our next door neighbor would go out at night and bury liquor bottles in the back yard because he didn't want anyone to know how much he and his wife drank.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 13, 2014)

Did I mention that they all ride Harleys - including 50-60 year old mom?


----------



## sun&fun (Apr 13, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Did I mention that they all ride Harleys - including 50-60 year old mom?


So does this guy. He can move into my neighborhood any day.

http://heartlandbiker.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/george-clooney1.jpg


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 13, 2014)

This is getting too funny.  I'm not making light of your problems with the noise and the eye sore, both of which are probably covered in city codes and I hope you can get some resolution.

What I find funny is how posters have stared labeling these people because of what you've posted.

I've read that they are on section 8 and on the dole and how it's the govenments fault for helping those in need.



> If renting, I'm betting they're section 8 housing and on the dole.
> 
> Thank goodness for government programs that help poor disabled people (like this guy) move on up.





I also see they are drug dealers with traffic coming and going.  With all those friends and family the're bound to be coming and going.



> If the city has 'quiet hours' or vehicles come and go (suggesting drug activity),



They're running an illegal auto repair business but I don't think that will work out if the same truck is being worked on for 2 weeks now.  You stated in an earlier post you do not believe this to be the case.



> if you actually suspect they are running a mechanical repair business there, against zoning ordinances I'd consider harvesting license numbers, and calling the authorities whenever their activity is going on during quiet time



And heaven forbid, a 50 -60 year old woman and her family ride Harley bikes?   I really don't see a problem with this last one unless they are out revving the engines late at night.


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 13, 2014)

sun&fun said:


> So does this guy. He can move into my neighborhood any day.
> 
> http://heartlandbiker.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/george-clooney1.jpg



You've got the right idea.  There are so many bikers and bike clubs out there doing so much good in so many ways that it's not funny at all.  Clubs helping Vets and disabled children, and religious crusaders just to name a few.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 13, 2014)

John, perhaps you could send them an invitation into your neighborhood?That would allow you to feel better, helping out the down-on-their-luck, charitable bikers. And give them a new, welcoming place to live. That would make both you and Denise and the new neighbors happy. Win-Win-Win.

Jimmy likes it!


----------



## Phill12 (Apr 13, 2014)

Not pointing fingers here but what is the old saying about keep running into strange people? After a few different problem people maybe its not them but you.
 Ever wonder what these people think about you living around them?

 Just something to think about!

 Always like the joke every family has one then you can't seem to figure out who it is. At that point you need to look in the mirror just in case its you.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 13, 2014)

Phil - They know nothing about me.  We live very quietly, have no kids at home, have no pets, have the nicest yard on the street, park both cars in the garage all the time, and never interact with them at all, but thanks for your very unique perspective!  

RE:  Harleys - No, I don't enjoy the sound of revving engines all hours of the day and night - remember, he works in his driveway and open garage until the wee hours of the morning nearly every night.  I can't imagine that even another Harley owner would like listening to that at night.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 13, 2014)

Why not you and your Mr take a 6 pack over and introduce yourself.  If the neighbors are into drugs or something bad they may find it intimidating for you to be so neighborly. You might be able to let them know in a tactful way that their yards a mess and that you actually like to sleep at night.

If they keep it up.

As other have said most cities have a nuisance ordinance. You could turn them in. This hardly ever works with idiots.

You could get a high power light that points into their house on a motion sensor at Lowes so that every time they go out after dark the light goes on. 

Place a boom box outside on a motion sensor that plays opera. No one like opera and rides bikes.

Have you tried banning them ???  Just kidding.

Bill


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 13, 2014)

I am not comfortable confronting them directly - I reported them to two agencies yesterday, and I think it's better to let the city handle it.


----------



## am1 (Apr 13, 2014)

easyrider said:


> Have you tried banning them ???  Just kidding.





Damn.   Thats too funny.  

Thankfully I do not have this problem.  A few people here are messy or the dogs get at their garbage or they burn their yard waste but nothing like that.

Sadly there is no easy solution other then living with it or leaving the street.  

If you start something with them make sure you are willing to keep one uping what they do until they quit.


----------



## momeason (Apr 13, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> This is getting too funny.  I'm not making light of your problems with the noise and the eye sore, both of which are probably covered in city codes and I hope you can get some resolution.
> 
> What I find funny is how posters have stared labeling these people because of what you've posted.
> 
> ...



I noticed the same thing as you about the judgements


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 14, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> John, perhaps you could send them an invitation into your neighborhood?That would allow you to feel better, helping out the down-on-their-luck, charitable bikers. And give them a new, welcoming place to live. That would make both you and Denise and the new neighbors happy. Win-Win-Win.
> 
> Jimmy likes it!





DeniseM said:


> Phil - They know nothing about me.  We live very quietly, have no kids at home, have no pets, have the nicest yard on the street, park both cars in the garage all the time, and never interact with them at all, but thanks for your very unique perspective!
> 
> .



I would handle this problem a little differently than Denise has.  When someone new moves in near me I make it a point to go over and introduce myself along with some home made bakery of some sort.  I let them know who I am, where I live and offer my friendship.  

Now if they start making excessive noise in the wee hours I would talk to them about it before running to the police.

Just because someone is coming and going at different hours than I'm used to doesn't make it wrong or illegal.  I worked all three shifts through my career and I'm sure my coming and going at all different hours didn't sit well with everyone but I have rights too.

I'm not saying you need to best friends with everyone that lives around you but I don't see anything wrong with a friendly wave now and then.  Look at this from their end of it.  They move into a new neighborhood and everyone is snooty to them and totally ignores them.  Why bother trying to be a good neighbor?

And I really do hope Denise and her neighbors can all get this worked out without too much hassle.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 14, 2014)

easyrider said:


> Why not you and your Mr take a 6 pack over and introduce yourself.



LOL, I don't think a 6 pack would be enough; perhaps a case?  




easyrider said:


> . . .
> 
> You could get a high power light that points into their house on a motion sensor at Lowes so that every time they go out after dark the light goes on.



They'd appreciate the extra work and play light :roll eyes:




easyrider said:


> Place a boom box outside on a motion sensor that plays opera. No one like opera and rides bikes.



LOL, but they might turn HER in for violating the noise ordinance!


----------



## easyrider (Apr 14, 2014)

pjrose said:


> LOL, I don't think a 6 pack would be enough; perhaps a case?
> 
> 
> They'd appreciate the extra work and play light :roll eyes:
> ...



The greeting. Just going over to say hi is all that is needed to break the ice. It really isn't a big deal. Going over to say hi is a very proactive move. While it seems innocent enough, this gesture places the person going over to say "hi" as the dominate person in control. 

The warm up. Introductions and questions laced with compliments get good results. 

Concerns. Asking them if they have any concerns and then addressing your concerns.

Pretty much like a sales pitch. After 10 minutes of speaking with these people you would have an idea of what they are about.

I can understand that this approach isn't for all. Most people are passive by nature and uncomfortable dealing with people they don't know.

As far as the light dealio, no joke, people don't like light shining on them especially if they are nefarious by nature.

The opera music is a joke. I didn't think I needed to explain that.

Bill


----------

